# Updated models at Husqvarna



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like Husqvarna is changing over some of it's models. The subtle changes involve removing the lights from the dash and replacing with an LED forward on the housing matching those on the 400 series. The 2 new models are the ST227 & ST230. There's also a new ST124 base 2 stage that I don't remember them having last year. 
Personally I like the cleaner look of the 400 series dash without the lights so I think Husqvarna will eventually change all the models over.
Husqvarna


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Looks like Husqvarna is changing over some of it's models. The subtle changes involve removing the lights from the dash and replacing with an LED forward on the housing matching those on the 400 series. The 2 new models are the ST227 & ST230. There's also a new ST124 base 2 stage that I don't remember them having last year.
> Personally I like the cleaner look of the 400 series dash without the lights so I think Husqvarna will eventually change all the models over.
> Husqvarna


I like the look of the dual lights up on the dash, looks kind of mean, probably ineffective though.
I don't need a light. City came along a few years back and stuck an annoying streetlamp right across the street. In the summer it's a bit blocked by the crabapple tree, but it lights things right up in the winter snow.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the forward lighting is more effective. Toro's commercial models have it there off the dash. Toro and Husqvarna seem to be having a good battle over those who produce a full lineup of blowers. I'd like to see Ariens do something different with their models and while they are at it give us a Professional 24".


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Zavie said:


> I think the forward lighting is more effective. Toro's commercial models have it there off the dash. Toro and Husqvarna seem to be having a good battle over those who produce a full lineup of blowers. I'd like to see Ariens do something different with their models and while they are at it give us a Professional 24".


They do have a pro 24, only they call it the platinum 24 SHO, or there's an even more expensive EFI version if you live at elevation..No it's not a 926 series but it uses the same full size frame and I believe the bucket , Impeller, and auger is built to Pro level and siizing. Pro designation is just reserved for 28" and wider.

On edit: the Ariens SHO is 14x14, the Ariens PRO is 14x16 and Husky's are 12x12?
That's inches for the Impeller and auger respectively


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Pro designation is just reserved for 28" and wider.


I'm pretty sure this is not an accurate statement. As far as I know, only the Pro models have a hydro trans. That alone separates them from the non-Pro models and commands a price increase.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

nafterclifen said:


> I'm pretty sure this is not an accurate statement. As far as I know, only the Pro models have a hydro trans. That alone separates them from the non-Pro models and commands a price increase.


It's accurate, 926076 and 926077 are Disk o matic,
Well semi accurate anyways, they did opt to make the 24" SHO bucket slightly shorter and shallower than Pro spec. Zavie is correct in that they've never produced a 24" true pro bucket...They did however produce a Pro spec 26" bucket once upon a time that could probably be cobbled together from the parts bin (at enormous expense).
Having used both 28" and the 26" PRO buckets.... I must admit that the 26" handles noticeably better than the 28". I have a U driveway, so it's a constant arc. I'm also sure that the Pro is overkill, and the SHO would handle even better but It was never available back then.
If you have a straight wide and long driveway 150'+x40'+, perhaps slightly hilly too, that receives regular snowfalls over 12" with large EOD from the plow. Or you just do some neighbors drives, and maybe some sidewalks in addition to your own drive, I'd go with a 28" pro wheeled...If you are just doing you're own and it's avg size or a U drive or curved drive, then the SHO 24" is more than plenty. To me the Pro models are really best for contract professionals or mountainous regions.The Deluxe and Platinum series are fine and plenty HD for a suburban homeowner.
Ariens steer with auto-turn, not hydros, so the only benefit to Hydro is less maintenance and perhaps smoother quicker shifting (If you shift alot, I don't). If someone wants Hydro the 24 SHO does have it in the EFI version (model 921053) so no, it's not a PRO only feature...The SHO is the 24" PRO


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

last year the 330 model was hydro and had non adjustable height handles

this year the 330 is friction disk and adjustable height handles

last year i wanted the 330 because the features, incl cast impeller....but wasnt keen on hydro and cost of it down the road vs friction disk and wanted adj height for when the wife had to use it

ill be buying one this month when i get home


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Am I seeing things or has the pricing on the 4XXX gone up since the launch of the 3XX Hydro ?
I think I paid HALF of what the current 4XX Hydro's are going for .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Am I seeing things or has the pricing on the 4XXX gone up since the launch of the 3XX Hydro ?
> I think I paid HALF of what the current 4XX Hydro's are going for .


It depends what pricing you are looking at. My experience with Husky is that it can be purchased for less than MSRP. Are you looking at cash in hand, on the barrel head pricing at your local dealer?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't have the #' in front of me right now. Saw this thread...and talk of no Hydro on them. Which led to be revisit the lineup and looks like the 3XX has been speced down some and not the 4XX is the premiums. Then I saw the price and I went to check my papers. Anyhow, without looking at my paperwork now, but the price I paid was almost 50% than what I saw as the listed MSRP on SBD....Just was kinda a deer in the headlights on the last post by me


----------

